

Warning: Reddit is being manipulated concerning the new NSA leak and Israel - antocv

http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;worldnews&#x2F;comments&#x2F;1m73n4&#x2F;nsa_shares_raw_intelligence_including_americans&#x2F;cc6mi1c and http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.reddit.com&#x2F;r&#x2F;worldnews&#x2F;comments&#x2F;1m73n4&#x2F;nsa_shares_raw_intelligence_including_americans&#x2F;<p>The guardians article on NSA giving data to Israel had received more than thousands upvotes in r&#x2F;worldnews subreddit, then as it approached frontpage it was removed, the second submit on the same article again received thousands of upvotes and mods are again trying to keep it off the frontpage. Now they have also activated the &quot;US news belons in r&#x2F;news not here&quot; although the US sharing data with Israel is the subject at hand. r&#x2F;worldnews mods are affiliated with r&#x2F;israel<p>There are comments with links showing that any Israel in negative light is being manipulated off of r&#x2F;worldnews<p>Keep in mind the IDF has a department&#x2F;group&#x2F;force for social media manipulation since a few years back.
======
mschuster91
I bet my hairy behind on the fact that this is going to be "water on the
mills" for Anti-zionist fools. Prime water, to be exact.

~~~
antocv
Ill jump over the anti-semitist/anti-zionists nonsense and move on,

Where can we find freedom to discuss on this large and free internet today,
uncensored anything we like? Wikipedia?

This whole ordeal makes me feel like I am behind the China wall.

What else are we kept behind from, is there a Tianamen square that happened in
France or US?

Why dont we have a public space for the masses that isnt censored, manipulated
and controlled?

~~~
pathy
> This whole ordeal makes me feel like I am behind the China wall.

Have you tried surfing the web in China? The problems we face here are nothing
like the great firewall. You just cannot compare the censorship in China and
friends to anything we face.

In the future we may end up like China but for now it is not even close.

~~~
antocv
I believe its worse on our side, because we believed we werent manipulated and
censored, so didnt make many measures to seek out more, believed the best and
swallowed all and any content as this is what it is, but now you see entire
discussions on society can and have been tampered with. People in China know
they are behind a firewall, and those willing do take measures against it can
do it, and they dont trust the internet for anything serious, as they
shouldnt.

~~~
mcintyre1994
I don't understand why it would ever have been justified to assume
/r/worldnews was a free and uncensored environment, knowing that it has
moderators who are pseudo-anonymous and whose motives you don't know. Using
your analogy, it's never been a secret that some subreddits are heavily
moderated.

On another note though, the Reddit moderation system is interesting. I'm not
sure exactly how moderation of huge default subreddits works, but I suspect
moderator powers over certain subreddits are something some agencies (eg
government/marketing) would seriously like to have. I doubt they're running
anything major, but I bet they'd like to.

~~~
antocv
Do you know where there is a public space to talk with transparent moderation
and up/down-vote algorithms?

~~~
anywherenotes
I thought reddit is all that. And since people know who got rid of the story
from top page, it means moderation is transparent. Although it's fine if you
don't agree with the moderation.

In prior messages you said "Where can we find freedom to discuss on this large
and free internet today, uncensored anything we like? Wikipedia?" I think it's
not a good idea to have no moderation - I have a blog where I post once in few
months, and daily it gets few spam comments (no real comments). So my point is
all websites require moderation - especially popular ones.

On a personal note, when I hear the phrase "special relationship", to me it
implies that more data is shared. For example Russia shared with US that they
thought Boston bomber could be a terrorist, yet there's no "special
relationship" there - still the countries share data. It would make sense that
countries with a "special relationship" share more.

I agree sharing political spy data is terrible, but it's likely that's just a
legal clause.

~~~
mcintyre1994
Reddit's up/down votes aren't really transparent, they're obfuscated by (imo
reasonable) anti-bot measures. It is open source so it's a transparent enough
system, but between that obfuscation and pseudo-anonymous moderators I
wouldn't say it really matches the request.

I completely agree by the way that moderation is essential on popular and
large websites, and I think Reddit has a great balance.

